# da "Passa a sorprendermi"



## Leda (26 Novembre 2016)

- Mi vuoi sposare?
- No.
- Davvero no?
- Sì davvero no, non voglio sposarmi.
- Perché non mi ami?
- Sì che ti amo ma non voglio che ci sposiamo - ecco se vuoi possiamo levare la S e ci "posiamo".
- Ci posiamo?
- Sì ci posiamo su un bel prato di fiori magari, e dopo potremmo, se ti va, levare anche la P e così ci "osiamo".
- Ci osiamo? 
- Sì, perché no, il prato di fiori, io e te che osiamo di noi, e magari quando i sudori saranno un odore solo, leviamo la O, così rimane il " siamo".
- Il siamo?
- Sì il siamo, la presenza, e una volta diventati una cosa sola, consapevoli, leviamo anche il SI per dare la nostra conferma al cielo, e tra noi rimarrà solo e per sempre "amo".
- Allora ricapitoliamo, sposiamo, posiamo, osiamo, siamo e amo giusto?
- Giusto.
- Lo voglio.
*


Gio Evan


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Ma che bella !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riomare (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta;bt10995 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che bella !!!!!!!!!!


ecco..si...


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta;bt10995 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che bella !!!!!!!!!!


Buffa, eh? E un po' scanzonata, quasi una filastrocca per bambini... però la sua freschezza mi è piaciuta e sono felice che sia piaciuta anche a te


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

Riomare;bt10996 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco..si...


Grazie! Benvenuta (o benvenuto?)


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ah però..bellissima Leda 

Te la rubo 

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (8 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann;bt10999 ha detto:
			
		

> Ah però..bellissima Leda
> 
> Te la rubo
> 
> Buscopann


Prendi a piene mani 

E' un piacere!


----------

